# [Sort of solved][KMS 965GM] Modesetting not working at all!!

## gi1242

Hi All,

I just decided to try the new kernel mode-setting on my Intel 965GM based laptop. I upgraded to xorg-x11-7.4 (xorg-server-1.5.3-r5, vanilla-sources-2.6.29.2, xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1), and find that when I use the kernel modesetting glxgears causes an immediate server crash. I'm also unable to switch to the text consoles (they are just blank when I Ctrl+Alt+F1).

Everything works fine without modesetting (though my performance is lower than with xorg-server-1.4.2).

I've of course followed the threads about this on these forums, and tried the recommended tricks (use UXA, disable tiling, compile in intelfb (instead of making it a module), etc.)

Any ideas? I'm at a loss, and am going to revert to the no modesetting branch. Anyone else with the same issue, who has modesetting working on a 965GM based laptop?

GILast edited by gi1242 on Thu May 07, 2009 2:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gi1242

Perhaps this can't be done on Laptops! Looking in my /var/log/messages shows:

 *Quote:*   

> intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets
> 
> intelfb: Version 0.9.6
> 
> intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
> ...

 

Does anyone know if something can be done?

Thanks,

GI

----------

## gi1242

I just filed a freedo bug about this.

----------

## suddenkiller

you should use xorg-server-1.6.0 or higher.

----------

## gi1242

Hmm. I didn't want to go to the 1.6 server just yet, because this is my primary machine. Crashes will cost me dearly...

I got a response from Jessee Barnes on my freedo bug: He said that KMS was not detected in my configuration, and was not used by X. He also mentioned something about not having FB with KMS, but I can't do that. I'll start a new thread about it,

GI

----------

## Gusar

Intelfb is not the KMS driver. You should turn it off. The only thing that should be enabled in the FB section, and I'm not even sure all that is necessary, is "Enable Firmware EDID", "Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers" and "Enable Tile Blitting Support".

----------

## gi1242

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Intelfb is not the KMS driver. You should turn it off. The only thing that should be enabled in the FB section, and I'm not even sure all that is necessary, is "Enable Firmware EDID", "Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers" and "Enable Tile Blitting Support".

 

Aha-- thanks. Will try that right away. (I modularized intelfb, and blacklisted it. Hopefully that's the same as not compiling it in, otherwise I've to recompile my kernel yet again...)

----------

## gi1242

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Intelfb is not the KMS driver. You should turn it off. The only thing that should be enabled in the FB section, and I'm not even sure all that is necessary, is "Enable Firmware EDID", "Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers" and "Enable Tile Blitting Support".

 

That was it. I blacklisted intelfb, and the modesetting works. Unfortunately that gave me server crashes and hung consoles, so I'm not sure my system is KMS ready yet.

GI

PS: Changing subject to solved, since now modesetting is working. I'll open another thread about the terrible server crashes I have...

----------

